# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  co zastosować aby uchronić się przed infekcjami na basenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

wasze opinie, proszę o poradę, mam 40 lat i ze względu na chory kręgosłup muszę pływać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam ginekologiczny probiotyk provag, sama zażywam od kiedy byłam w ciąży i teraz przy każdym antybiotyku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zawsze biorę trilac lady, żeby się zabezpieczyć przed infekcjami. Polecam warto spróbować.

----------

